# The Old Track



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a few pics of banked oval before i built the current road coarse.
I was kind of sad because it had to go,not enough room for both.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really a shame....thats a fine ring!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow - Some neat ideas in there! I like it. Too bad it's history but you know how it goes with progress.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks doba,kind off your fault.your track inspired me:thumbsup:
after i saw yours there was NO ???,I HAD to go bigger :tongue:
I hope you can see some of your ideals in my new track.
Racer


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry you can't keep it but you must have had alot of great racing on that roundy round.

Now can I ask where you got the plans for your sweet garages??

And what is the new track going to be like??


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks joe65.Yea that was a rough little bullring,that's why i had to put up such a high catch fence.No speed corners on the outside,just nerves:woohoo: The garages where just out of my head & from an ole yard stick.- Racer


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool track!!! What happened to it??


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Had to come down to make room for new,bigger track.
Racer


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

basement racer said:


> thanks doba,kind off your fault.your track inspired me:thumbsup:
> after i saw yours there was NO ???,I HAD to go bigger :tongue:
> I hope you can see some of your ideas in my new track.
> Racer


 
Ya know I did notice the painted curbs and the crash walls looked kind of familiar :thumbsup: Glad you were able to use some of my caveman engineering


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

basement racer said:


> thanks joe65.Yea that was a rough little bullring,that's why i had to put up such a high catch fence.No speed corners on the outside,just nerves:woohoo: The garages where just out of my head & from an ole yard stick.- Racer



I love the catch fence. Looks like a real chain match.

Now what do you mean a "Yardsitck"? Can you get me some general measurments? What kind of material is it?

And what is your new layout going to be?


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Joe,The garage is 28"long - 3 1/4"wide - 3"tall on the front - 2 1/2" on back wall,
garage doors are 2"wide - 2" tall with 1"spacing in between,roof is 29"long - 3 3/4" wide.
I flushed the roof with back wall to make overhang in front,1/2" over on the ends.The material I used was marked 1/4" foam board.I bought it at hobby lobby.It comes in several diff colors,$4.99.I caught it at 1/2 price when school started back :tongue: Thats about all I got except,pick a color :dude:
Racer.
Oh yea,I just used the yardstick to lay it out :wave:


----------

